# Setting up nano tank



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a ten gallon tank that I had freshwater fish in, however they moved into a larger tank and we want to turn our 55 gallon saltwater setup into something that can't house our smaller fish. We want to house an eel and others that might eat our clownfish and our cardinal. What kind of filtration would be adiquate for a 10 gallon saltwater setup?


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Moved to a section you will get more help :wink:


----------

